# The Biggest Threat to Americans? Other Americans With Guns



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The Biggest Threat to Americans? Other Americans With Guns - The Daily Beast

Have to wonder where he got his statistics and the article is heavily slanted.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> The Biggest Threat to Americans? Other Americans With Guns - The Daily Beast
> 
> Have to wonder where he got his statistics and the article is heavily slanted.


Biggest threat to Americans: Progressive, Liberal social policies and illegal immigration. Not necessarily in that order, oh wait they go hand in hand.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope I'm somewhere near the writer of that article when he gets mugged. I'm going to flash my CC weapon at him and wink "don't need guns, huh???....."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The author Dean Obeidallah is a lefty Muslim comedian of Palestinian decent. His day job was as a lawyer for a grand total of 4 years. His so called facts and statistics are suspect at best.

GW


----------



## westy39 (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok, well, lets see if I remember correctly over 40,000 people were killed in automobile accidents in 2014. This is amazing when you consider all the engineering that goes into a vehicle construction to compensate for the actions of a poor/stupid driver. I would say that the automobile is a very dangerous piece of equipment. Sooooo why is there no out cry to stop automobile production???? I also would put forth the idea that GANG violence is what is killing so many people in the USA. Why is there no mention of GANG violence in his article,,, why because it doesn't fit the current agenda of this administration. I have a relative who tells me that guns are bad, I tell him people are bad and it is easy to place blame on a gun.....I was raised in Montana when I was in High School it was a common during hunting season to see guns in gun racks of the pickups in the High School parking lot.... Wow I don't recall anyone being a victim of gun violence at our school.....Just my thoughts from the Big Sky Country, Montana.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

He says that between 2007 and 2011, 70% of the guns in the Mexican drug war came from the United States. 1) I thought the current administration used to push the figure at 90%. 2) Hasn't he ever heard of Fast and Furious?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The biggest threat to America is the federal government and U.S. Supreme Court...........


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

As I have said before the great threat to America and Liberty is Apathy, when people are to self interested and not interested in who and what they elect then it is all down hill.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's a statistic for you: Did you know that, in the wars in which our country participated, 100% of the Americans who died were killed, in one way or another, by guns?
Yes. It's true. Guns are to blame for 100% of the deaths.
Now, all I am saying is give peace a chance. Yes, all I am saying is give peace a chance. Yes, all I am saying is give peace a chance. Yes, all I am saying is give peace a chance...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Here's a statistic for you: Did you know that, in the wars in which our country participated, 100% of the Americans who died were killed, in one way or another, by guns?
> Yes. It's true. Guns are to blame for 100% of the deaths.
> Now, all I am saying is give peace a chance. Yes, all I am saying is give peace a chance. Yes, all I am saying is give peace a chance. Yes, all I am saying is give peace a chance...


Oops, seems you omitted bombs, missiles, grenades, and ..... MREs. {yea its a small % but we do want our facts correct don't we?}

Give peas a chance, Give peas a chance, Give peas a chance.....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Peace is a wonderful dream! Now reality as long as people are people there will always be one side wanting to take away what some body else already has. The only way to make this fact less likely to happen is to be feared by everyone else. When the precieved cost is to high then they look for easier pickings


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

If the Liberal Gun Control Movement is about saving lives then why do they line up in the abortion clinic lines so fast? Governments have killed more unarmed people in the world than private gun ownership.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"If you desire peace, prepare for war." –Vegetius (4th-century Roman military leader)

If you truly want your country to remain at peace, you need to present a strong military presence to the rest of the world.
That being so, other nations will fear to attack you, and your country will live in peace.

On the other hand, if you ask other peoples for peace, you will be perceived as weak and fearful.
In that case, the rabid and the covetous will soon attack you, and your desired peace will disappear.

So, also, it is on the social level. If you appear to be able to effectively end any threat to your personal peace, you will be left alone.
If, instead, you ask the people around you to give you peace, you will be seen as weak, you will soon be attacked, and your peace and well-being will be gone.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As a species, we are only doing what we do best. 

That is to kill one another for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, most economists agree that, as a whole, the world suffers from human overpopulation...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The city dominated drug wars, gang wars, turf wars. 

I suspect it's a true statement. 

We act as if the shit ain't happening.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Since escaping evil is not realistic, we either meet it, disarm/discourage it, or transfer it to someone else.

I often use this word picture....

Which is easier prey:

Bunny Rabbit?

Porcupine?


Nothing quite like a firearm to make you look "prickly".


Yes Steve: Sic Pacem Para Bellum ..... which roughly translates: Nothing makes an enemy more peaceful than a 9mm in the head.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

> escaping evil is not realistic, we either meet it, disarm/discourage it, or transfer it to someone else.


The transferring part has me crazy in the head ,,,very nice though


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, most economists agree that, as a whole, the world suffers from human overpopulation...


Yet less than 1/220,000ths of the earth's surface is inhabited by human beings.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yet less than 1/220,000ths of the earth's surface is inhabited by human beings.


Yeah. The rest of it is water.


----------

